# Dave Palumbo, busted



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2004)

http://www.newsday.com/news/local/longisland/ny-lisoma0617,0,5515558.story?coll=ny-

June 16, 2004, 6:26 PM EDT


A prominent Long Island body builder has been arrested by federal agents on charges of illegally selling a drug that is in high demand in both the body-building underground and among victims of HIV-AIDs, according to officials.

David Palumbo, a nationally competitive body builder and the editor of "Rx Muscle" magazine, was charged Wednesday in U.S District Court in Central Islip with illegally distributing a counterfeit version of the human growth hormone, somatropin.

Palumbo, 36, of 3708 Somerset Dr., Seaford, did not fight his removal to San Diego where federal officials plan to arraign him on charges of conspiracy to distribute somatropin, also known as Serostim, and to traffic in counterfeit products.

Palumbo's attorney, Marc Gann, of Carle Place, declined to comment, as did Assistant United States Attorney Wayne Baker.

The drug, which is belived to mimic a normal human growth hormone in fostering muscle development, is legally available by prescription to combat severe wasting among AIDs patients. But it is eagerly sought in the black market of body building for its ability to foster muscle growth, supposedly without side effects, officials say.

For that reason it is considered by officials to be one of the drugs most widely diverted for illegal use. Somatropin is also costly; a month's dose for an AIDS patient can cost over $5,000. Controversy has surfaced in the medical community over whether the benefits to AIDs patients outweigh the drug's expense and whether less expensive treatments are equally effective.

Palumbo allegedly bought 200 boxes of a counterfeit version of Serostim from a San Diego supplier in July 2002 and subsequently resold some of the drug to individuals in Colorado and Washington State, according to Thomas Nasiatka, an agent with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration. A month's supply is considered to be four boxes, each containing seven injectable doses, one for each day of the week.

U.S. Magistrate Arlene Lindsey released Palumbo on $50,000 bail on the understanding that he would voluntarily surrender himself to the Justice Department in San Diego. If convicted on the charges, Palumbo could face up to five years in prison.


----------



## topolo (Jun 17, 2004)

Damn!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

You think that he will flee overses?

Damn..


----------



## LAM (Jun 17, 2004)

for only 5 years it wouldn't be worth it


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

I'd flee to avoid 5 years.  I wouldnt last long in prison.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2004)

that sucks.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 17, 2004)

That sucks...I wish the gov would leave freaking BBers alone. Go pick on the crack/dope dealers in the ghetto or something. Pick on the ass selling these drugs to kids at school...not the guy trying to make a living by being in shape.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 17, 2004)

play with fire ya going o get burned


----------



## gr81 (Jun 17, 2004)

> I'd flee to avoid 5 years. I wouldnt last long in prison.


yup, Id be putting a bullet in my mouth before I did a five year bid, fucc that shit


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2004)

The countries I'd first flee to, would be happy to send me back (cooperation).


----------



## jeb (Jun 18, 2004)

5 years he'll be out on 3 and half federal time that's if he gets "good time" if not he'll be doing 4 and half for sure.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 18, 2004)

I still dont understand why they insist on printing everyones home address, WTF is up with that.


----------



## olusco (Jun 18, 2004)

All what they  want is to burst everyone's ball. This country is turning to communist.


----------



## plouffe (Jun 18, 2004)

Well there freakin' illegal drugs dude, would you be calling america communist if some 40 yr. old man hung out in a middle school parking lot and delt oxycontin out to 13-14 yr. old kids? I mean its illegal, if you're gonna do it dont get caught.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2004)

olusco said:
			
		

> This country is turning to communist.


well, not quite communist, but as long as that little fucker bush is in office expect alot more stupid shit to happen.


----------



## thickone (Jun 19, 2004)

Was he getting it for AIDS patients ect., or selling it to his buddies.It's like that little old lady that gave out hash brownies, that's helping others, but selling bags to your friends is dealing.It sucks,it's my body,but the same rules should apply.Do the crime do the time,and flee the country over 5yrs,hell with Bush in office I can't afford the gas.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 19, 2004)

has anyone seen pictures of this guy, he looks terrible.  almost as bad as kovacs, both of these guys are quintessential examples of what too much steroids, insulin and Gh can do.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 19, 2004)

He is no pretty boy so yeah, in your eyes he does not look beautiful like Brad Pitt or whoever.


----------



## topolo (Jun 19, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, not quite communist, but as long as that little fucker bush is in office expect alot more stupid shit to happen.


For the record Rob John Kerry said he supports ph legislation......it has nothing to do with Bush and again I say Joe Biden is a Democrat.........................are you suggesting that nobody got busted for gear while Clinton was President?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 19, 2004)

If he was dealing fake shit then maybe he deserves what he is getting. I wouldn't want some ass giving me fake shit. Especially something as expensive as GH.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> For the record Rob John Kerry said he supports ph legislation......it has nothing to do with Bush and again I say Joe Biden is a Democrat.........................are you suggesting that nobody got busted for gear while Clinton was President?


can you tell me when in history a president has brought up steroids in a presidential speech? (House adress or whatever its called)

ummm...never?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 20, 2004)

^ State of the Union address in January?

If Bush did, that is nuts....


----------

